# Vancouver Island trip in March - Looking for information on Salmon Fishing



## annetteterry (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who gave us ideas for day trips for our upcoming trip to Vancouver Island in a separate thread I have going.  One recommendation was to go salmon fishing so I have a little information about that but thought I'd start another Post to try to learn more.

My husband would LOVE to go salmon fishing.  We will be staying at Pacific Shores near Nainaimo in late March.  He gets motion sickness so is not interested in anything on the open water where it might get rough.

We are driving so could bring out own equipment (my husband fly fishes) but wouldn't know where to start to figure out where to do this.

We also be open to taking a guided trip.

We will take cost and the likelyhood of ending up with some salmon to eat into consideration.  Any ideas or recommendations on this subject?


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jan 17, 2008)

annetteterry said:


> I want to thank everyone who gave us ideas for day trips for our upcoming trip to Vancouver Island in a separate thread I have going. One recommendation was to go salmon fishing so I have a little information about that but thought I'd start another Post to try to learn more.
> 
> My husband would LOVE to go salmon fishing. We will be staying at Pacific Shores near Nainaimo in late March. He gets motion sickness so is not interested in anything on the open water where it might get rough.
> 
> ...


 

When we were at Pacific Shores, we went fly fishing with Ian Muirhead - his email address is ianmuirhead at shaw.ca   One day, my DH and I went wade fishing for trout and on another day, he and my DH went wade fishing for salmon.  We couldn't keep the fish at that time (Oct) since they were spawning and dying, so they were not very edible.  I don't know what's running in March, but I'm sure Ian will let you know.  There were also boats that went out for salmon and most people indicated that this was the preferred way to catch salmon for eating (vs fishing for sport).  Has your husband tried the scopolamine patches (transderm scop) for seasickness?  One-half of a patch works well for DH who gets motion sickness very readily.  

Here is another guide service I found at a good fishing site:
http://www.worldwidefishing.com/bri...ia&company=Single+Spey+Fly+Fishing+Adventures

Hopes this helps.
Evelyn


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 17, 2008)

I pointed you to my Pacific Shores review from 2004 but it's gone. Here is the info plus another activity I forgot to mention- horseback riding:

"We fished with Don Graves at Good Times Sportfishing- a small charter boat- for salmon (in Qualicum, nort of the resort on Highway 19A). He was recommended by Eduardo at Pacific Shores and was excellent-so nice and really good. We caught a 12-15 pound salmon after battling not only the fish but a seal as well who had it by the tail and wanted it! Cost was $300 Canadian for 4 hours.

We also rode horses nearby at Island Trail Rides (it's also known as Arbutus) and had a great time as well. Very nice horses and alternating between thick forest and open paths with views of the water. I was pretty sore after that one. It's on Highway 19 5-10 minutes south of Pacific Shores. Can't miss it beacause they have a horse jumping area in front. 1, 1-1/2 or 2 hour rides are possible."

Not sure what the pricing is on fishing now but the last time we went with him was on the river out of Port Alberni and caught nine salmon. I'd give Don a call and ask his opinion of where to go. He hauls his boat where the fishing is best.


----------

